# Gears of War will not work AT ALL..



## Anarchy101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Funny enough that a legit copy of a microsoft game doesn't work at all on a retail copy of Vista...but it doesn't

I installed the game, twice mind you..I managed to setup a windows live account somehow, I can get into the main menu/options screen through play on the autorun window for about 20 seconds or so then it crashes with the close program box. If I try the .exe's in the folder it crashes before the game even launches...

I installed the patch for vista graphics address problems or whatnot...didn't do anything.

The game never asked me for my product ID on installation.

The game doesn't seem to finish the install process, at the very end where it decompresses the files it just kinda stops at the end, the game doesn't launch and there are no start menu folders or desktop icons...

I tried downloaded the Nov. 28th patch, but all it does is launch asus probe...***?

What is the deal with this game??

I'm on..
Windows Vista Home Premium
Asus P5N-E SLi
ATI Radeon x1800xt 512mb
Sound Blaster Audigy2
Core2 Duo E6750 2.6ghz
2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 800

All the latest drivers, patches, plugins etc..


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Where did you purchase the game from? Are there any scratches on your game disc?


----------



## Anarchy101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got it from Circuit City. The copy is fine.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Its rare but the files might just be corrupt. Can you take it back to Curcuit city and exchange for another one?

I wouldn't think they would throw a fuss cuz you aren't trying to get your money back just a working copy of the game!

I bought Shogun Total War from Compusa (back in the day haha)

And it just would NOT work. The cd was in perfect condition. Uninstalled it and used my friends disc (which was scratched to hell and gone) installed and played fine.


----------



## Anarchy101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I got the game to start up without crashing now...the only way to do it was to install the game to it's default directory, if I change the directory at all it doesn't work.

Now...another problem...i'm inside the game and I can't update the "games for windows live" thing. The update begins but then it just kicks me out to the desktop and asus update utility starts running...Why asus update I have no idea...

Apparently from what i'm told you have to uninstall the asus update utility and then the game and windows live will update and patch just fine...but I have yet to prove this.


----------



## loremaster8953 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey man i have the exact same problem! I mean, like, exact.

I have the 32 bit version of vista as well.
When you say let in install to the default directory, doesnt that just mean let it install where it originally wanted to install it to? I too want my $50 to be somewhat well spent, can you explain a bit more?

I beleive you and i have the same issue- i also think what you did to get it working might also work for me. So yea, if you could explain what you mean by default( its probably a no-brainer, but...) that would be great.
Thanks,
Loremaster


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

loremaster8953 said:


> doesnt that just mean let it install where it originally wanted to install it to?


Yes, the default location is the one that the game lists during installation. It gives you an option to select a different folder or drive, which usually isn't a problem, but sometimes patches need everything about the installed game to be default.


----------



## loremaster8953 (Jan 16, 2008)

ok. That sucks because i installed it 4 times with the setting on default, and the results are as already described. IT crashes like after 20 seconds or so after launch. IF there is anybody who has any help or advice i would love to hear it because i feel i just wasted $50. Its not a good feeling, especially if you are a poor college student like me lol.

I might just sell it to a freind who doesnt have vista for a cheaper price and then just accept the losses, but i really dont want to do that because i have heard some great things about this game....
Thanks,
Loremaster


----------



## jerry123 (Feb 24, 2009)

hi guys I had the same problem with this Gears of War game and I finally found the way to fix it .
looks like the windows live license only works until 29/1/2009 so try to set the date to one year before to 29/1/2008 . I tried this and it worked perfectly
I thought I should tell you this since I bought it this month and it didn't work
any way try to see this website for more details 
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/89064-Epic-Working-To-Fix-Massive-Gears-Of-War-PC-Bug

one more thing :
the save game file is in this directory:
C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\XLive\Content\E000003D4B7921EA\FFFE07D1:grin::1angel:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

weird what google can really do lol
you posted a solution for another problem 
anyways welcome to TSF :grin:


----------

